# Finishing a Quilt Project (8 years later...w/pics)



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I started this project 8 years ago as an afterthought for a niece that was getting married. In the 8 years since it was started, it moved up here to the country and it was stored, since my old house was not conducive to large sewing projects. The piecing was mostly complete, but there was still hours and hours of work to do to complete the quilt top.

I had shown my niece some of the machine embroidered designs and my plan to make it into a quilt for her. She really liked it. She will be 30 in May, but is pretty Hippie-ish so this quilt is right up her alley. It is made from cut up worn jeans that I pieced back together with decorative machine stitches. 

I haven't brought the quilt up for several years. She probably thinks she'll never see it. I'd made it specifically for her and I've had a nagging "get this done and out of my house" feeling, so I made it one of the first (of many) unfinished projects to complete now that I have a nice place to complete them. Yes, that is a Boxer resting her head on the quilt. Boxer heads get heavy ya know! 









I left a couple worn knee holes in the design of the quilt. "Love will always patch things up" stitched above one of them. This ended up not being a true statement since she's now divorced. :lol: 









Pictures don't do it justice... at least not on my laptop screen.









I made a patch that says "Better Late Than Never XOXOX Aunt Tracy 2012" and cut it into a heart shape to add to the quilt.









I had to make some changes to the quilt, cutting out a couple of the original embroidery pics as they were specific to her marriage. 


















This was after I ran it through the washing machine to get the edges to fray. I had several hours of trimming each piece to get all the strings cut.









This is muslin that I dyed to back it with. It will be hand tied with variegated blue cotton thread. 









Alice... making herself quite at home. She owns the place ya know...


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

It's beautiful. I love it and I'll bet your niece does too.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Wonderful!!!!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you! It will be truly wonderful when it is backed, bound and out of my house! :rock:


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

It is a wonderful 1 of a kind quilt. Looks like you really put a lot of work & love in to it. Bet she will really enjoy it.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Might have worked out for the best, now she will be able to use it always, no ex's name or reference to the marriage on it. It is really pretty and I am sure she will love it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like doing it crazy patchwork with all those pieces with embroidery designs. Gives me ideas for the future.

Thank you for sharing so many photos of it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

This is wonderful!!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words. Hopefully I will start backing it this evening. I'm looking forward to doing another some time. I'm thinking about still using jeans, like a crazy quilt, but breaking it up into squares or rectangles with stripped lattice work in between. We'll see. 

My next quilt project I do believe is going to be a stack and whack quilt. I saw some squares that a lady made several years ago and they really stuck with me. I just think they are fascinating and very pretty!


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Beautiful quilt, it gives me hope to complete those old projects. lol.

Just lovely.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

This is not my style at all, but I am completely IN LOVE. 
That is so neat!!

The embroidered stuff, the sayings, the layers, the multicolors... This is well worth your years of work! 
She is going to cry, I'll bet money.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

What a beautiful and fantastic quilt! You've made an heirloom!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you! I know I haven't posted much, but I wanted to share this quilt not only to "show it off" but to give other sewers ideas for their jeans. I save them all, have made rugs and another quilt backed in flannel in the past. 

My BIL recently retired and he gave me a box of his long sleeve medium blue uniform shirts. It's very sturdy fabric, and I'm thinking about using them to make shopping bags for my Aldi trips. 

I have fun re-using used stuff.


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful!
And it's never too late to finish something, is it?


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

OH, wonderful!!!! My arms still ache from making my last jeans quilt (months ago!lol) but I am sooo going to add one like this to my list. Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------

